# Tour Stage 20 - 41k ITT



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

I have only read the Stage 19 discussion thread here. I cannot wait to get home and watch this stage. It had pretty much everything you would want from the race, unless you want crashes and dogs on the road.

So it all comes down to this: a 41k individual time trial. I guess you could argue every modern tour comes down to the stage before Paris, but this year it's more true than ever. We have seen some good tours decided by the ITT. The Chicken getting cooked. Jan sparking the wet pavement. Lemond introducing the world to aerobars and coke can shims. And those are just scratching the surface.

When I heard the ITT would be in Grenoble, I thought for sure it would be rocky. It's not a pure climbers ITT like we saw in the Giro a few years back, but it ain't pan flat either. We get two time checks, at klicks 15 and 27.5. The second time check comes at the crest of the hill, and the highest point en course. From there, the descent to the finish starts twisty, but then straightens out until the two hard right handers near the finish. It may be tough judging how to dish out effort on something like this. You could conceiveable go harder at the start, recover into check1, hard to check2, recover a bit and go full throttle. Not sure that is what you would really want to do, but I'm certain they are all looking at attacking this stage differently.

Andy Schelck
Frank Schleck :53
Cadel Evans :57
Thomas Voeckler: 2:10
Damiano Cunego: 3:31
Alberto Contador: 3:55
Sammy Sanchez: 4:22
Ivan Basso 4:40
Tommy Danielson: 7:11
Pierre Rolland: 8:57

Most of us believe Evans can get time on Frandy, but will it be enough to put him in yellow? I don't know if there is enough road for that. 
Voeckler may slip outta the top 5 depending on what Contador and Cunego can do. 
I say Evans puts in one helluva ITT and gets the golden fleece.

What say you?




















on a personally sad note, i will be leaving on a jet plane saturday ("vacation" with the inlaws). i wont be able to see the completion of this stage, and there is a chance i wont be able to see the stage into paris on sunday. not even sure i will have time to hop online to chat about the ITT and sprinters stage. wouldnt it be great to see thor win in paris, especially after the oslo bombing? but im pretty certain it will be Cav. it would also be great to see the reception Tommy V gets as he slowly makes his way across the countryside and into the city of lights.

it has been great this year. we had a crash-filled first week which threw everything into turmoil. we saw news stars rise in what could be a cleaner tour. we had some sprint surprises, and even a few sprinters taking mountianous wins. i missed some of it due to power outages and cut cable, along with busy days at work. but i cant wait until next year.
see some of you at the giro! (the vuelta never really gets me going for some reason.)


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

My guess for GC after the TT

(editted for clarity)
1st - Cadel
2nd - AS
3rd - AC (not sure there's enough road for AC to make up 3 minutes, but it'll be interesting)


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

my favorite stage!!! I love ITTs! Love the skin suits, the dorky helmets.. getting rid of the group and your teammates.. no help out there, just you, the wind, your bike, and your legs.. 

Awesome.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

godot said:


> My guess for GC after the TT
> 
> Cadel
> AS
> AC (not sure there's enough road for AC to make up 3 minutes, but it'll be interesting)


4 minutes for the win. That's a minute every 10k. I don't think Bert could even do that against the likes of me. Too tall an order. And he's not makin' up 3 minutes on Evans either. That's 45 seconds every 10k against a very good and very determined time trialist who smells blood.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Cadel wins by 7 seconds


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I think Cadel has more than enough to win.

Andy second overall (again)

Frank third.

As to Sunday......I hope they let Vokler lead one of the first few laps in Paris......can you hear the crowd? Goosbumps.

Len


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

asciibaron said:


> Cadel wins by 7 seconds


If it's that close it might make Stage 21 actually interesting. Not likely to produce a change in standings but who knows if it's only 7. At least there's a possibility of an attempt.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Mel Erickson said:


> If it's that close it might make Stage 21 actually interesting. Not likely to produce a change in standings but who knows if it's only 7. At least there's a possibility of an attempt.


i don't see it happening, no point since everyone will have everyone covered.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Mel Erickson said:


> 4 minutes for the win. That's a minute every 10k. I don't think Bert could even do that against the likes of me. Too tall an order. And he's not makin' up 3 minutes on Evans either. That's 45 seconds every 10k against a very good and very determined time trialist who smells blood.


I wasn't picking AC to move into yellow (sorry if that wasn't clear), just hoping he gets to 3rd.

AS at 4 minutes is too far. Cadel is too strong at TT, I don't know if AC would make up 3 minutes on him on any course. I agree there is no way AC moves into 1st or 2nd.

Catching Frank and getting 3rd is a long shot at 3 minutes, but slightly, remotely possible.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Mel Erickson said:


> 4 minutes for the win. That's a minute every 10k. I don't think Bert could even do that against the likes of me. Too tall an order. And he's not makin' up 3 minutes on Evans either. That's 45 seconds every 10k against a very good and very determined time trialist who smells blood.


I'm doubtful, but it's possible he could get over three minutes on F. Schleck and take third (which is I believe what Godot was predicting -- 1. Evans 2. A. Schleck 3. Contador).

F. Schleck will have to ride quite poorly or something major will have to happen to one of the top few, plus Contador will have to ride very well.

Can Cunego time trial? (Actually, I guess I mean how bad is he because I think I would remember if he was good at the ITT).


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Len J said:


> ...
> As to Sunday......I hope they let Vokler lead one of the first few laps in Paris......can you hear the crowd? Goosbumps.
> 
> Len


i could see this happening. they dont have the intermediate sprint until the third time around teh circuit.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I'll say Evans takes GC followed by both Schlecks. I think the Schlecks will perform well enough to podium, but it also wouldn't be a complete surprise if the close standings cause them to push it and take risks that result in a crash or other disaster (mainly thinking of F. Schleck).


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

I think the 57" is a great psychological plus for Cadel, and minus for Andy. Under the magic minute Cadel will taste the blood and it will drive him. Patriotic bias aside, CE has silenced his critics and some...not only has he worked and attacked, but hauled otherwise-shelled competitors up some of the hardest climbs in the tour. He has decended like a demon and closed or narrowed gaps. Stage 20 is looking good for him. He will have earnt yellow if he gets it.

But the person who will have the most sleepless night: The BMC team mechanic ;-)


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

GC after tomorrow:
1. Cadel
2. Andy
3. Contador

Frank will lose so much time, Voeckler and Cunego are not too good either against the clock, I think it's possible Alberto gets ahead of them unless he digged too much today.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> GC after tomorrow:
> 1. Cadel
> 2. Andy
> 3. Contador
> ...


you must smoke the good stuff - AC will have to eat two steaks.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> GC after tomorrow:
> 1. Cadel
> 2. Andy
> 3. Contador
> ...


My opinion as well.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> you must smoke the good stuff - AC will have to eat two steaks.


I don't smoke, it must be tainted meat...


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

Andy to lose by 39 seconds.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm rooting for the Aussie, but don't look for it to be a clean sweep ride. I predict Andy will find something extra and get a better result than normal. That yellow jersey gives you wiiiiings, as someone said yesterday. Cadel by 3 seconds.

It will not be contested Sunday on the Champs Elysee. Wish it would be....Cav gets another win to finish off a green jersey competition that he himself has allowed to be too close. Cav, you gotta learn to climb better.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

ashpelham said:


> I'm rooting for the Aussie, but don't look for it to be a clean sweep ride. I predict Andy will find something extra and get a better result than normal. That yellow jersey gives you wiiiiings, as someone said yesterday. Cadel by 3 seconds.
> 
> It will not be contested Sunday on the Champs Elysee. Wish it would be....Cav gets another win to finish off a green jersey competition that he himself has allowed to be too close. Cav, you gotta learn to climb better.


I'd like to see that result too....Andy getting it done just fast enough to nose Cadel and keep the yellow jersey heading into Paris.

It is a thrill to see Cav win the sprints too, and I'd sure like to see him get the win on Sunday. His ability to accelerate at the end is unreal.


----------



## dave105 (Oct 21, 2009)

AS made a good time trial last year. I think he can do it again, especially with yellow. Then again, I'm fool enough to think Voeckler could have rode to Paris in yellow.


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

Len J said:


> As to Sunday......I hope they let Vokler lead one of the first few laps in Paris......can you hear the crowd? Goosbumps.


Don't forget Rolland! I really hope they do this: it would be wonderful. 

I wonder how the folks at Europcar are feeling about their investment now. I'm glad they jumped in and saved that team.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Schleck team work possibility?*

Andy follows Frank with I think a 1:30 time gap. I know drafting is verboten but could Frank wait up for Andy and set a pace for him to follow for a the final portion of the TT?

Would this actually help or just mess with Andy's rhythm?


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

Chainstay said:


> Andy follows Frank with I think a 1:30 time gap. I know drafting is verboten but could Frank wait up for Andy and set a pace for him to follow for a the final portion of the TT.
> 
> Would this actually help or just mess with Andy's rhythm.


Are you serious?


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Cancellara wins the TT (hard to bet against him)

Cadel beats Andy Schleck by 1:10, taking yellow. The schlecks hold on to the other podium spots.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Buzzard said:


> Andy to lose by 39 seconds.


Andy loses 39 seconds to Cadel in the TT, but takes yellow by 18!


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Buzzard said:


> Are you serious?


Yes it's a serious question


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> Andy loses 39 seconds to Cadel in the TT, but takes yellow by 18!


then they go get perms.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Chainstay said:


> Yes it's a serious question


How about this scenario - Frank goes all out from the start, catches up to Cadel, tries to over-take him on the first descent and then they both crash out!  Final podium is then Andy Schleck, Voeckler, Contador.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

Chainstay said:


> Yes it's a serious question


Frank has an extremely good shot at the podium. That's not something you throw away.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Chainstay said:


> Yes it's a serious question


Not in a million years.

Where on earth did that question even come from?


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

*Cadel loses again...*

by about 20 seconds and Contador drills the stage coming within a hairbreadth of the podium.

the Schlecks will weep and embrace and weep some more on the podium while Evans wears that sourpuss grimace for finishing second again.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I mean pacing, obviously not drafting. Andy sits back about 50m while Frank buries himself. Andy just needs to keep Frank's car at a steady distance. 

If this is an unlikely strategy then why?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Chainstay said:


> I mean pacing, obviously not drafting. Andy sits back about 50m while Frank buries himself. Andy just needs to keep Frank's car at a steady distance.
> 
> If this is an unlikely strategy then why?



Because Franks sucks as a TT'r


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Chainstay said:


> I mean pacing, obviously not drafting. Andy sits back about 50m while Frank buries himself. Andy just needs to keep Frank's car at a steady distance.
> 
> If this is an unlikely strategy then why?


Andy is a better TT'er than Frank. If Andy needs pacing help, Frank isn't the guy, and I'm dubious Leopard would have Fabian stand on the side of the road for a couple of hours faking a mechanical until Andy got close (but it would be curious to watch, would Phil's head explode on live TV?).

Frank is very likely to be on the third step of the final podium. The biggest threat to him being 3rd is 3 minutes back which is huge on a relatively short TT. I just doubt his team would risk losing a podium spot


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

Cadel uses TV as his rabbit and takes a chunk out of Andy..1+ min.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Andy only lost 31 seconds to Contador last year on a flatter, longer TT stage. Don't look for Contador to move anywhere in the GC.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Cadel rode the TT course during the Dauphine. Andy never has. Even Andy's dad thinks he's going to lose to Evans. To those that think a minute is too much for the course, Cadel was 1:20 behind Tony Martin, the Dauphine stage winner.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/schleck-confident-of-tour-de-france-victory


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree. The Dauphine results had a two minute spread in the top 10 finishers and three minutes for the top 30. The time gaps will be big tomorrow. Evans racing the exact same course a few weeks ago will be a plus for him. 

2011 Dauphine Stage 3 Results:
http://www.letour.fr/2011/CDD/LIVE/us/300/classement/index.html


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

ukbloke said:


> Andy loses 39 seconds to Cadel in the TT, but takes yellow by 18!


I say AS holds the yellow by 5 seconds.

But since I think it is a coin flip, that's what I did to make that call.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The yellow jersey has a way of inspiring it's wearers. Witness little Tommy V. I think Andy S will have the TT of his career and barely keep the yellow. Evans 2 and Frank 3. Personal disclosure - my mom was luxumburgian.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not going to predict a winner. I think it's going to be a heck of a run. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Chris Oz (Oct 8, 2005)

The Little Red Engine will do it.


----------



## jathanas (Aug 6, 2008)

Too nervous and sleep deprived to try and predict, as the viewing time down under is between 10:00pm and 2:00pm. I'm shot!

If Cadel wins it, it would be very well deserved. History has shown that it can go either way, he only made 30 seconds on Sastre, touch wood.


----------



## Ryano42 (Jul 21, 2006)

1. Lemond
2. Fignon + 0:08
3. Evans + 1:20


----------



## Ryano42 (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

The yellow jersey has definitively given wings to it's wearer this year. I think Red Bull should be looking at TV and Thor for commercials next year and change the bottle's color to yellow ;p 

With that said I think Andy can win it since A) yellow is from what I can see made out of lighter more areodynamic fabric or something and B) he starts last, can push himself knowing if he's too slow at the time checks. 

I say it's close but I feel it's time for him to win it. 3 years as second is just cruel. 

I don't get all the hate agains AS this year.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't know who will win, only who I'd like to win. I'd like to see Andy win it. I think he's earned it more than Cadel. Cadel has proven to be the best tactician, but not necessarily the best cyclist. JMHO. YMMV. Yada, yada, yada.


----------



## poppy (May 29, 2006)

I think Andy is going to ride for his life tomorrow and as much as i like Cadel even more after the way he was riding in the last two days i dont see him catching up.
1. Andy
2. Cadel
3. Contador


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> How about this scenario - Frank goes all out from the start, catches up to Cadel, tries to over-take him on the first descent and then they both crash out!  Final podium is then Andy Schleck, Voeckler, Contador.


That is actually a smart thing to do. Problem is, catching up to Cadel with one minute separating them at the beginning, requires quite a lot of riding. How much faster 48can Fränk go? If Cadel travels at 48km/h, and Fränk can do 50km/h, it will take Fränk 24 min to catch up (50km/h x time = 48km/60min x 1min + 48km/h x time). If they go a bit slower, 44 and 46, it takes Fränk 22 min. If Fränk goes at 48 km/h, 4km/h faster, it will take him 11 minutes. Can Fränk manage 11 minutes of going 4 km/h faster than Cadel?? No way. Their TT speed at 44 km/h is too close to their maximum speed, especially since air resistance is no linear function. 

Sux, it was a good idea. Better to sabotage his wheels, or tip his mechanic off/offer him a job at Leopard.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Looking at the ITT results from the Dauphine shows Cadel putting 58 seconds on Vino. Who amongst you is gonna say Andy is a better time trialer than Vino? As far as last year's ITT, Contador had a poor time trial making Andy's look better than what it really was. It's gonna be heartbreaking for Andy. He put it on the line on an incredible stage 18, and for that I almost wished he would win.


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

ohvrolla said:


> Looking at the ITT results from the Dauphine shows Cadel putting 58 seconds on Vino. Who amongst you is gonna say Andy is a better time trialer than Vino? As far as last year's ITT, Contador had a poor time trial making Andy's look better than what it really was. It's gonna be heartbreaking for Andy. He put it on the line on an incredible stage 18, and for that I almost wished he would win.


Andy in yellow is not usual Andy. And I don't think the dauphine is a good a tell as everyone makes it out to be. I understand it's the same ITT but it's two different races. One much longer than the other. While Andy has pushed himself in the past 2 days, Cadel's been working hard to ride faster than him and catch up too him. 

There a chance. Don't call it yet. This tour been crazy from the start, the ends going to be as crazy it seems.


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

1. Schleck, A.
2. Evans, C.
3. Schleck, F.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

nims said:


> Andy in yellow is not usual Andy. And I don't think the dauphine is a good a tell as everyone makes it out to be. I understand it's the same ITT but it's two different races. One much longer than the other. While Andy has pushed himself in the past 2 days, Cadel's been working hard to ride faster than him and catch up too him.
> 
> There a chance. Don't call it yet. This tour been crazy from the start, the ends going to be as crazy it seems.


Believe me, I hear what you're saying and it wouldn't be a complete shocker for Andy to keep yellow. I pointed out Vino though as he was the race leader going into the time trial and surely wouldn't have soft pedaled. This is probably the first time trial Andy will actually RIDE this year to full potential, so who knows if he's improved since last year.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

On paper, Evans should win it. Contador is full of fire, but I don't think he can make up nearly four minutes. Maybe Andy S. will come of age and shock the world.

That's why they run the race.......


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Barring something terrible, Evan will crush both Schlecks in a 40km ITT. That's a substantial ITT and right up Cadel's alley. I had thought Evans was ~2mins behind Andy, but in fact he is less than 1min behind. I would be very suprised if Evans isn't in yellow after stage 20 - and it will be well earned from a very good performance this year.

At this point, I'm rooting for Evans to finish in yellow in Paris :thumbsup:


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

Cancellara to win--he's my favorite, and I believe I have mentioned, he's hot. As far as yellow goes, I'm HOPING for Scheck, Evans, Contador based on riding, but I'm not sure that'll happen. I'm not excited about Frank S. taking third. He just hasn't ridden as impressively as the others.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I predict Evans having ridden this course and Andy having not ridden (not even driven it just watched it on TV) will be a major factor. Look to Evans to go out super hard and try and force Andy to make a mistake. I pulling for Evans to win but who ever comes out on top it will have been one h3|| of a race.


----------



## natecav (Jul 23, 2011)

*Newbie*

Hi All - 

I've read these forums for a long time, but am only now emerging from my lurk. I'm a writer, and have just started doing some coverage of the tour for Deadspin. I also love touring, commuting and riding for fun.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think Evans will take it... even though I hope he doesn't. Andy has been whiney this year, but Evans is always a little bit of a *****. He also was the least interesting to watch all tour... sick of watching him ride a sprint in the drops up the hills just to get back on with the other favorites. Make a move, man!

Would have liked to see the Schlecks team up to put him in more difficulty... but I don't think they had the legs to do it.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

natecav said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I've read these forums for a long time, but am only now emerging from my lurk. I'm a writer, and have just started doing some coverage of the tour for Deadspin. I also love touring, commuting and riding for fun.


Deadspin? Really? You guys get off Bill Simmons jock enough to watch some random 4th tier sport?


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

Chainstay said:


> Andy follows Frank with I think a 1:30 time gap. I know drafting is verboten but could Frank wait up for Andy and set a pace for him to follow for a the final portion of the TT?


i'm sure if christian prudhomme saw this he would jump through the sunroof of the car and punch both shlecks in the throat!

i say cadel will be in yellow by the end of the stage and ahead of andy by 5 seconds. the french will be annoyed that they are stripped of yet another tour de france milestone!


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> andy loses 39 seconds to cadel in the tt, but takes yellow by 18!


+1...


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

As far as winning the ITT stage I have to pick Cancellara. I'm hoping Andy can ride the ITT of his life to win the yellow. With as crazy as this Tour has been it's definitely possible. I do think it's going to end up a very close time between Andy and Cadel going either way.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> GC after tomorrow:
> 1. Cadel
> 2. Andy
> 3. Contador
> ...


no way, Frank will not be passed by Contador. In fact, there's a good chance Andy Schleck holds on to yellow against Cadel. I wouldn't bet against it.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Quite simply....the best man of the tour will win yellow..we will just have to wait and see who that is.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

MarvinK said:


> I think Evans will take it... even though I hope he doesn't. Andy has been whiney this year, but Evans is always a little bit of a *****. He also was the least interesting to watch all tour... sick of watching him ride a sprint in the drops up the hills just to get back on with the other favorites. Make a move, man!
> 
> Would have liked to see the Schlecks team up to put him in more difficulty... but I don't think they had the legs to do it.


Are you serious? Not sure if you've watched the last couple of stages. It was great to see how hard cadel worked to stay in the tour.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

1 minute is a lot of time over a 41 k TT. A big benefit is Andy will have Cadel's splits. His team should be giving him lots of them. Cadel will also have some of Andy's splits but he is starting two places behind him. There are also some slight hills to this TT but not enough to be a factor.

In 2009 Annecy TdF 40.5 k TT Cadel was ahead of Andy by 31 seconds. There were about 10 people for every minute of time difference. The winning time was 48:30 and 43 people within the first three minutes. Andy has been working on his TTing, right?

http://www.letour.fr/2009/TDF/LIVE/us/1800/classement/index.html

In Cadel's favor he is looking strong and he is having a good year. 

I think Andy will maintain MJ. By 8 seconds. It will be a good race.


----------



## Purt (Dec 23, 2010)

MarvinK said:


> I think Evans will take it... even though I hope he doesn't. Andy has been whiney this year, but Evans is always a little bit of a *****. He also was the least interesting to watch all tour... sick of watching him ride a sprint in the drops up the hills just to get back on with the other favorites. Make a move, man!
> 
> Would have liked to see the Schlecks team up to put him in more difficulty... but I don't think they had the legs to do it.


You must be on crack


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

According to the official TdF ticker, Andy has not lost a minute to Cadel in a TdF ITT since 2008. Not that many stages, but interesting.


----------



## Trail Snail (Aug 24, 2008)

I am stuck at work. Anyone know if it is streaming online anywhere?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Trail Snail said:


> I am stuck at work. Anyone know if it is streaming online anywhere?


LOTS of places:

http://www.steephill.tv/tour-de-france/#live


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Marc said:


> LOTS of places:
> 
> http://www.steephill.tv/tour-de-france/#live


Also, http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=122645&part=sports


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Here we go...

Tony Martin finished 55:33 -his 2011 Dauphiné time was 55:27- just to give an idea of how "fast" the conditions are.

I am hoping Andy holds it but this is going to very unlikely. The only scenario where this happens is that Evans is not at his best or more tired then Andy... My hope is that Sastre held off Evans in 2008 during a ITT for all the marbles. Sastre had 1:30 on Evans and only lost 0:29.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Cadel looked a lot more focused on the line than Andy.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Bad time for a bathroom break... I missed 3 roll outs

Evans / Contador / Frank and Andy just now on the road...

I don't know where I can get the time splits


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

What is with all these riders who took their long teardrop helmet...and sawed off 1/2 of the tail????


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

ColdRider said:


> Bad time for a bathroom break... I missed 3 roll outs
> 
> Evans / Contador / Frank and Andy just now on the road...
> 
> I don't know where I can get the time splits


None available 10minutes before first split for Cuddles.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Marc said:


> None available 10minutes before first split for Cuddles.


Just realized that after posting :blush2:

Evans was 1:20 on Martin in the 2011 Dauphiné. 15km check should be around +0:27 for a fast TT.

Contador +0:21 at that check

(harder section is at the end, but now we have reference time with Alberto)


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Marc said:


> What is with all these riders who took their long teardrop helmet...and sawed off 1/2 of the tail????


I am going with a wild left field stab and say ventilation? I just saw Andy Schleck footage and he was sweating a river...

Other edumacated guess, UCI shenanigans.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

so far andy seems held back by biofilm


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Phil/Paul claiming the computer is showing Cadel having taken about 20 seconds out of Andy by the first checkpoint, with Evans equal to Contador on time.

This is going to be a nail biter.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Holy scrap.

Virtual split is now +0:27 on the road between Evans and Andy... Evans is getting close to the 15km split.

Commentators saying accuracy is YMMV LOL


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Cadel within 20 seconds of yellow at the first checkpoint. Computer now saying 12 seconds.

Cadel is going to destroy this.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

cadel looks sort of "bouncy" to me. Is that hsi normal form?


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

All that aerodynamic gear, and Andy goes and negates it by not having a shave.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

20K to go for Evans. Only 5 seconds between them (according to the computer.)


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

15km split
Martin 0:00
contador 0:21
Evans 0:21

OTOH the starting section is more TT with th second section being a bit of a climb.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cityeast said:


> All that aerodynamic gear, and Andy goes and negates it by not having a shave.


While outside the start house, his helmet was on crooked.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Marc said:


> While outside the start house, his helmet was on crooked.


At least it wasn't backwards.

Cadel has just pulled ahead.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

computer says 18sec to evans


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

15km split
Martin 0:00
contador 0:21
Evans 0:21
Andy
Voeckler 0:5x

Rolland holds his white jersey over taramae


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Computer shows Evans in yellow by 19 seconds.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

evans second best time at second cheack 7 seconds down on martin!!
(lots of seconds there)


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow. Evans only 7" slower than Tony Martin. That's 35" ahead of Steakumms. 

And Andy is looking like CRAP! Behind now by 33 seconds according to the computer.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Wow. Evans only 7" slower than Tony Martin. That's 35" ahead of Steakumms.
> 
> And Andy is looking like CRAP! Behind now by 33 seconds according to the computer.


I think Andy had a mountain too far.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Andy passed 15K leading Evans by only 20 seconds.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

15km split
Martin 0:00
contador 0:21
Evans 0:21
Andy
Voeckler 0:5x

25km split
Martin
Evans 0:07
Contador 0:42

!!!!! Evans is virtual maillot jaune with ~0:30

Did andy pass 15km check?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

There's the magic 39" from last year. Andy is done.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Cadel is riding better than I expected, challenging Tony Martin and ahead of Cancellara.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Evans has put 1:41 into Andy as of the second time check.


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

Andy spent himself in the Alps, he looks like he's running on fumes!


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

The fat lady is getting ready to sing... and I think she will start with "Aussie! Aussie! Aussie! Oi! Oi! Oi! "


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*dayum.*


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

frank looks like a climber trying to time trial


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

It's done... 25km split andy 1:35 down...

The france.tv feed is good info.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Virtual lead of 54" by Cadel. Complete reversal of last night.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

So....

Where are the Cadel doubters now? Everyone who said he wasn't mentally strong enough, physically strong enough, that he doesn't attack, he has no panache....where is the doubt now?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Virtual lead of 54" by Cadel. Complete reversal of last night.


Yup. 2' minute margin for the final stage means his yellow days are done, unless disaster strikes Cuddles.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

A wry smile from Cadel as he pulls through the final corner.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Well, seems Andy had nothing left in the tank. Even if he did, I doubt he had enough to withstand the incredible TT Cadel threw down. He was focused at the start, and all the way to the end, and he was cranking the whole time!

Cadel deserves this fully, he kept the race in reach, then just powered to the win in a way that should leave no doubts about who the strongest cyclist has been.


----------



## Lynton (Jul 9, 2011)

The most exciting ITT since Lemond won in the ITT. Absolutely nail biting stuff, I hope both Cadel and Andy have a good ride with no incidence so the result can be considered a true indication of the rider.

Go Cadel You Good Thing!!!!!!!!


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

Here come the tears. I hope cadel can hold it together long enough for a decent interview toady


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Gonna be interesting to see how close our prediction was. we had estimated evans putting 1:30-2:00 on Andy and 0:00-0:30 on contador


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

No question who the strongest man in the race is. Very worthy winner, Cadel.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Andy through all time checks just one second in front of frank. gotta be able toi do better than that against frank if you want to win the tour.

Cadel will have it by 2+ minutes!


----------



## Lynton (Jul 9, 2011)

ColdRider said:


> Gonna be interesting to see how close our prediction was. we had estimated evans putting 1:30-2:00 on Andy and 0:00-0:30 on contador


Very true, looking pretty good so far.

I am also very interested in can Cadel take the stage win?

It seems we may have a delay in our TV, please don't tell me I will read again when I have seen for myself (if my finger nails last the distance).


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Jwiffle said:


> Andy through all time checks just one second in front of frank. gotta be able toi do better than that against frank if you want to win the tour.
> 
> Cadel will have it by 2+ minutes!


Was thinking the same thing. He left his legs on the mountains :/. Incredilble ride by evans.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

peter584 said:


> Here come the tears. I hope cadel can hold it together long enough for a decent interview toady


If you were on the cusp of winning the Tour, you'd cry too.

He deserves every bit of emotion.


On another note, pretty amazing ascension for BMC: from continental to signing Hincappie and Evans (the WC at the time,) earning invites to the Giro (5th place finish) and the Tour (a day in yellow) and a win in Fleche Wallonne, to ProTour status and a win in the Tour de France. All in...what....4 or 5 years?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Cadel and Martin crushed the field. Amazing rides! Congrats to Cadel on a tough win.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

robdamanii said:


> So....
> 
> Where are the Cadel doubters now?


/raises hand.

Already said my bit on him in the thread, but as to the reason for my former doubt...

I always thought his crooked pedaling style would keep him from winning a 3 week tour. Little things add up over that much time.


----------



## Countchristo (Jul 13, 2011)

*Evans for the win*

Screw all the doubters. Australia is the greatest sporting nation on the planet. Cadel for the win! What a champion!


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> So....
> 
> Where are the Cadel doubters now? Everyone who said he wasn't mentally strong enough, physically strong enough, that he doesn't attack, he has no panache....where is the doubt now?


Are you his cousin or something? Jeez. 

Great performance from him today but I don't get this reaction.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Eurosport....

Interview with Cavendish during Evans maillot ceremony? I mean *really*?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Henry Porter said:


> Are you his cousin or something? Jeez.
> 
> Great performance from him today but I don't get this reaction.


No, I'm not his cousin.

I am amazed that this is the same guy that was throwing helmets at reporters and taking a swing at them a few years back. I admire people who can look at themselves, say "I don't like this" and make changes. 

He obviously has done this and I applaud him for it. He deserves the win, despite everyone *****ing about his "lack of attacking" and "boring style."


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> i say cadel will be in yellow by the end of the stage and ahead of andy by 5 seconds.


i was out by 1:29...


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

peter584 said:


> Here come the tears. I hope cadel can hold it together long enough for a decent interview toady


real men cry... real men eat quiche...


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Andy lost the tour on thursday when he expended all that energy and only gained a little time. He had little in the tank today. 

Cadel did what he had to do every day. Today was awesome. 

It's nice to see how much this means to him. 

Voekler dug deep today. 

Len


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I was surprised Leipheimer was so far back in the TT. Thought he was an excellent tter


----------



## Lynton (Jul 9, 2011)

I think I might shed a tear if I had won the TDF and had all the income from the endorsements to look forward to.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Watching the TT two things come to mind. 

1) Have a plan - Evans went into the tour with a plan and stuck to it to perfection - Stay near the top and avoid taking yelow and making the team have to do too much work early (this really helped yesterday after the mechanical when he actually had guys to help pull AC and AS back) 

2) Having ridden the TT course in the DdL made a big difference today - Cadel knew the course knew where to push and knew the turns - watch the difference between Cadel and the Schlecks setting up for the turns - it was night and day.

Andy is a talented rider but honestly I think he not very much of a thinker and planner and that was a real weakness this year.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I understand the whole "Andy spent himself" but what would one call all the solo work Cadel had to do closing breaks on both Th and Friday. Cadel crushed them.

Frank, sucked wheel for 2 days and nothing today


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Cadel dominated this tour. He was smart and showed his experience. He clawed back vicious breakaways on his own and won a hard road stage in an uphill Sprint against Gilbert and contador. He was the strongest man in this tour and it showed.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> I understand the whole "Andy spent himself" but what would one call all the solo work Cadel had to do closing breaks on both Th and Friday.


Not quite spending himself? 

Fuel left in the tank was always going to be a big factor in the race, given the route. Cadel managed his fuel better, and IMO was more focused today. AS did not even have enough fuel to try to hang on.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The time trial is the race of truth. Folks (including me) were banking on a Andy hiding something and pulling a rabbit out a hat. The truth was there were no surprises.

fc


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> I understand the whole "Andy spent himself" but what would one call all the solo work Cadel had to do closing breaks on both Th and Friday. Cadel crushed them.
> 
> Frank, sucked wheel for 2 days and nothing today


I actually don't understand the "Andy spent himself" talk. Was he worse on this time trial than usual? As you pointed out, did he spend himself anymore than Evans? Than Contador, who spent himself so badly that he cracked one day and then went full steam the next? 

Andy Schleck did not have the incredible ride that he needed to win, but he also didn't seem to ride any worse than usual. It may even have been a little better than any honest projections based on his time trial history.

The bottom line is that he probably won't ever win the Tour de France without a big time trial improvement or unless the organizers have a year where the course makes it so the time trial doesn't matter so much. He seems to have made a moderate improvement in the past year or two, but not nearly enough.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

atpjunkie said:


> Frank, sucked wheel for 2 days and nothing today


You can't squeeze water from a rock. His 2:41 down today is better than the predicted 5 minutes down. 

He is on the podium. Allez!

fc


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> I understand the whole "Andy spent himself" but what would one call all the solo work Cadel had to do closing breaks on both Th and Friday. Cadel crushed them.
> 
> Frank, sucked wheel for 2 days and nothing today


The point was that he spent himself for not much gain. 

He spent the energy for next to nothing in the end. in addition, he spent himself for 60 miles while cadel spent himself for half that on Thursday. Advantage cadel. 

And don't underestimate the energy Andy spent yesterday dragging cadel up to contador......dumb tactically. Again, lots of energy, no reward. And cadel expends less energy. 

Cadel was just stronger overall

Len


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*winning it with authority.*

wow, cadel looked like he was on a ride in the park. his form was awesome thru to the end.

i just got back home, and to computer - my cable was out, so i had to watch at my parents - which required getting the kids up early and draggin them over there - 
and meant various questions about how can you win the time trial but not win the whole race, how can oyu beat another guy in a TT who crossed the finish line before you, how long do they ride, etc. etc.
--and they nevre pay attn to the answers, so it is just a matter of answering until they decide to leave you alone.

yesterday was an awesome day to watch, and so was today.

i was rooting for AS, but seeing Cadel take it has been astonishing - a well-done tour.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

AC and Evans really showed up today. Don't know where to start with Cadel gnabbing yellow, though. It's one thing to do things right, but it's another to also keep it up. He hung better than I expected in the mountains (not like the Schlecks were doing the best job there) and fought hard from beginning to end. Probably was the "TT of his life", and he rightfully treated it as so. A very deserving win. 

GJ Cadel.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Cadel spent as much, if not more time*



Len J said:


> The point was that he spent himself for not much gain.
> 
> He spent the energy for next to nothing in the end. in addition, he spent himself for 60 miles while cadel spent himself for half that on Thursday. Advantage cadel.
> 
> ...


in the wind on Th. Stage 18 as Andy did. At least when Andy broke away he had 2 doms and competitors to work with him (it was 60K BTW). Cadel pretty much did that chase on his own and closed the gap considerably. So I reason Cadel had burned as many matches or close as Andy. Yesterday, yes Andy worked, why? because he and his DS are idiots. They wasted energy chasing down a guy who wasn't a threat instead of attacking the guy who was, and he was sitting beside them. He and Frank should have been pulling the ole 1-2 but they didn't. Maybe Frank didn't have it and Andy wouldn't go it alone. I wonder what the conversation was going up Alpe d'Huez. "Cadel, help us catch Contador" Cadel "Why he's no threat to me, you guys are the ones who suck at TTing"

I've been saying for the last 2 weeks if Cadel is hovering he'll be the man to beat and he was. You are correct though, Andy spent a lot on one or 2 days, but Cadel has closed or opened gaps the entire tour. He is just stronger this year, and was better directed. Tis why he is in yellow


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Jwiffle said:


> I was surprised Leipheimer was so far back in the TT. Thought he was an excellent tter


Most of these guys mailed it in today. Besides being meaningless for 90% of the field, they had come off some really tough days going into today. Levi had nothing to ride for a pulled the plug many days ago.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

BassNBrew said:


> Most of these guys mailed it in today. Besides being meaningless for 90% of the field, they had come off some really tough days going into today. Levi had nothing to ride for a pulled the plug many days ago.


I thought with the gc out of the picture he may have tried to ride easy the last few days to try to put in a good tt, maybe win it as a salve to RS's wounds.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Len J said:


> The point was that he spent himself for not much gain.
> 
> He spent the energy for next to nothing in the end. in addition, he spent himself for 60 miles while cadel spent himself for half that on Thursday. Advantage cadel.
> 
> ...


Not much gain? He won the stage AND took the yellow jersey by a minute, that's not a waste of effort, it's a triumph. Did he spend too much energy to get that minute? The answer has to be no, for two reasons. First, he got a minute (two minutes on Cadel), which is huge. Second, the effort didn't cost him time subsequently, because he was able to hang with the favorites throughout the next day, covering Contador's early move and still having the strength to stay with Cadel all the way up Alpe d'Huez. Did the energy Andy spent on Thursday and Friday cost him in the ITT? Again, I think the answer has to be no, because Andy rode a pretty good time trial, finishing 17th overall, _*only 56 seconds down on Cancellara*_, and beating, among others, David Millar. There's not one among us who wouldn't have bet on Andy to hold off Cadel if he managed to finish less than a minute down on Cancellara. The surprise here is not how poorly Andy rode in the ITT (because he didn't for him), but how well Cadel rode.

If Andy lost the Tour, it wasn't in the Alps, IMO. That's where he almost won it. Were his efforts enough? Clearly not, but I attribute that to Cadel's strength, not Andy's weakness or errors.


----------



## jathanas (Aug 6, 2008)

Andy and Cadel both had awesome tours. Cadel was the better rider overall. 

Andy's turn will come, he should get flexible and fast on a TT bike.


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

harlond said:


> Not much gain? He won the stage AND took the yellow jersey by a minute, that's not a waste of effort, it's a triumph. Did he spend too much energy to get that minute? The answer has to be no, for two reasons. First, he got a minute (two minutes on Cadel), which is huge. Second, the effort didn't cost him time subsequently, because he was able to hang with the favorites throughout the next day, covering Contador's early move and still having the strength to stay with Cadel all the way up Alpe d'Huez. Did the energy Andy spent on Thursday and Friday cost him in the ITT? Again, I think the answer has to be no, because Andy rode a pretty good time trial, finishing 17th overall, _*only 56 seconds down on Cancellara*_, and beating, among others, David Millar. There's not one among us who wouldn't have bet on Andy to hold off Cadel if he managed to finish less than a minute down on Cancellara. The surprise here is not how poorly Andy rode in the ITT (because he didn't for him), but how well Cadel rode.
> 
> If Andy lost the Tour, it wasn't in the Alps, IMO. That's where he almost won it. Were his efforts enough? Clearly not, but I attribute that to Cadel's strength, not Andy's weakness or errors.


Thank you for this. You are right on about the ITT, Cadel did better than what was expected in the ITT he rode like a mad man. Andy did better than he usually does for sure. Another factor is from what I heard Andy had not even gone to the course to check it out before today which I think is a little dumb. Oh well, I don't think he will be second for ever, he's been the most consistent over the last 3 years. At some point it will work in his favor I think.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

AJL said:


> Barring something terrible, _*Evan will crush both Schlecks in a 40km ITT*_. That's a substantial ITT and right up Cadel's alley. I had thought Evans was ~2mins behind Andy, but in fact he is less than 1min behind. I would be very suprised if Evans isn't in yellow after stage 20 - and it will be well earned from a very good performance this year.
> 
> At this point, I'm rooting for Evans to finish in yellow in Paris :thumbsup:


Nice to be be right every once and a while


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Anyone know if Boasson Hagen's aerobar broke or did the clamp just get too loose?


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> in the wind on Th. Stage 18 as Andy did. At least when Andy broke away he had 2 doms and competitors to work with him (it was 60K BTW). Cadel pretty much did that chase on his own and closed the gap considerably. So I reason Cadel had burned as many matches or close as Andy. Yesterday, yes Andy worked, why? because he and his DS are idiots. They wasted energy chasing down a guy who wasn't a threat instead of attacking the guy who was, and he was sitting beside them. He and Frank should have been pulling the ole 1-2 but they didn't. Maybe Frank didn't have it and Andy wouldn't go it alone. I wonder what the conversation was going up Alpe d'Huez.* "Cadel, help us catch Contador" Cadel "Why he's no threat to me, you guys are the ones who suck at TTing"*
> 
> I've been saying for the last 2 weeks if Cadel is hovering he'll be the man to beat and he was. You are correct though, Andy spent a lot on one or 2 days, but Cadel has closed or opened gaps the entire tour. He is just stronger this year, and was better directed. Tis why he is in yellow


Haha, I'd love to know what was being said. Frandy should have been trying to attack Cadel, not worrying about who's going to pace up the mountain.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

The Frandys were too obsessed with holding hands on the podium that they needed to chase down AC just in case (hey, many on this forum thought AC could pull it off too).
Don't cry Andy, you'll get your Tour victory ... last years when they make AC serve his ban. so its not 3 times a bridesmaid.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Read what I wrote.......not enough gain for the effort he expended. 

You really think a stage win was his goal....lol

Cadel expended half the energy and limited the loss to what he thought he needed to to win in the ITT. Andy burned several matches that he paid for later and didnt get enough time to justify it. That's the reality. 

I'm not criticizing the move...he had to try it, but, he didn't have the legs to sustain it.

Len



harlond said:


> Not much gain? He won the stage AND took the yellow jersey by a minute, that's not a waste of effort, it's a triumph. Did he spend too much energy to get that minute? The answer has to be no, for two reasons. First, he got a minute (two minutes on Cadel), which is huge. Second, the effort didn't cost him time subsequently, because he was able to hang with the favorites throughout the next day, covering Contador's early move and still having the strength to stay with Cadel all the way up Alpe d'Huez. Did the energy Andy spent on Thursday and Friday cost him in the ITT? Again, I think the answer has to be no, because Andy rode a pretty good time trial, finishing 17th overall, _*only 56 seconds down on Cancellara*_, and beating, among others, David Millar. There's not one among us who wouldn't have bet on Andy to hold off Cadel if he managed to finish less than a minute down on Cancellara. The surprise here is not how poorly Andy rode in the ITT (because he didn't for him), but how well Cadel rode.
> 
> If Andy lost the Tour, it wasn't in the Alps, IMO. That's where he almost won it. Were his efforts enough? Clearly not, but I attribute that to Cadel's strength, not Andy's weakness or errors.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Len J said:


> Cadel expended half the energy and limited the loss to what he thought he needed to to win in the ITT. Andy burned several matches that he paid for later and didnt get enough time to justify it. That's the reality.



I think the reality might have been different if he had NOT followed Contador.... or not worked with Contador and just sucked his wheel the whole time. I am of the opinion that Andy's winning break on 18 was a net good move, not just for the time gain but for him trying to grab control of the race in the psychological sense. The next day was the tactical mistake that took too much out of him (or did not let him recover enough, depending on how you look at it).

Whether or not 19 would have played out differently ENOUGH to affect the GC outcome if Andy had stayed when Contador went I don't know. Given the strength of Cadel at the end of the race, I doubt it.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> I think the reality might have been different if he had NOT followed Contador.... or not worked with Contador and just sucked his wheel the whole time. I am of the opinion that Andy's winning break on 18 was a net good move, not just for the time gain but for him trying to grab control of the race in the psychological sense. The next day was the tactical mistake that took too much out of him (or did not let him recover enough, depending on how you look at it).
> 
> Whether or not 19 would have played out differently ENOUGH to affect the GC outcome if Andy had stayed when Contador went I don't know. Given the strength of Cadel at the end of the race, I doubt it.


If Andy had gone with SteakUmms on the Alpe, it might have been a smarter move. Going with him on the Telegraphe was just silly.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

robdamanii said:


> If Andy had gone with SteakUmms on the Alpe, it might have been a smarter move. Going with him on the Telegraphe was just silly.



That would have made more sense to me. AC was no threat that early, BMC and Europcar would have had to chase after a while. They could have hung him out there a minute or two and let him burn without much trouble.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> That would have made more sense to me. AC was no threat that early, BMC and Europcar would have had to chase after a while. They could have hung him out there a minute or two and let him burn without much trouble.


In some cosmic sense, I can see why Andy went with SteakUmms. It makes twisted sense that Cadel would have to follow him, and that would be more effort than using up his team to pull for a while. 

Fate dropped a mechanical in Cadel's lap, put him back with his team, and let him conserve a little energy on the chase that he may have otherwise spent hanging with Andy and AC.

It's all a moot point though. Why they didn't try to break Cadel on the Alpe is just beyond me. I have this sneaking suspicion that Andy didn't want to leave his sister behind to lose a podium (especially with the rough patch he appeared to be having early in the climb.)


----------

